# Norwegian: Support/Barrack for....



## StunningNorway

*God kveld

Jeg ønsker å spørre noen, 'Which (Australian Football League) team do you support/follow/barrack for?'

My attempts:


Hvilken AFL laget støtte du?


Hvilken AFL laget følge du?


Hvilken AFL laget _______ du?


Hvordan spør jeg dette spørsmål i norsk?

Takk for hjelpen.

*


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi,

Funny - we just had a conversation about this in one of my classes the other day (albeit US teams). First, it is *hvilket* since "lag" is Neuter. Second, it is *lag*, and not "laget", since a noun following 'which' (in Norw as in English) cannot be in definite form. Third, the verb must be in present tense. Finally - and here it gets more complicated - refers to the actual choice of words:

"Hvilket AFL lag støtter du" can also be interpreted as 'to which team do you donate money'
"Hvilket AFL lag følger du" can also mean 'which team do you pay attention to'

I would simply go for one of these:

"Hvilket AFL lag liker du (best)" = Which AFL team do you like (the best)
"Hvilket AFL lag er laget ditt" = Which AFL team is your team


----------



## basslop

...or "Hvilket lag holder du med" for which I am not able to find the corresponding English phrase.


----------



## bicontinental

basslop said:


> ...or "Hvilket lag holder du med" for which I am not able to find the corresponding English phrase.



"Which team are you rooting for?"


----------



## StunningNorway

*Tusen takk Norwegian NYC, basslop og bicontinental. Denne informasjonen er veldig nyttig for meg.

(Just a quick aside.....We would not be able to say, 'Which team are you rooting for.' We understand that to be an American term. The word 'r******' has a completely different (rude) meaning in Australia.)*


----------



## basslop

StunningNorway said:


> *Tusen takk Norwegian NYC, basslop og bicontinental. Denne informasjonen er veldig nyttig for meg.
> 
> (Just a quick aside.....We would not be able to say, 'Which team are you rooting for.' We understand that to be an American term. The word 'r******' has a completely different (rude) meaning in Australia.)*



Ha, ha I think i understand. Actually in some context the expression ".... rote med ..." can mean something similar to the Australian English "r****" . I hope my colleague at work knows this. He is Norwegian, lived a couple of years in  USA while studying and just left for four weeks holiday in Australia .


----------



## bicontinental

StunningNorway said:


> *
> 
> (Just a quick aside.....We would not be able to say, 'Which team are you rooting for.' We understand that to be an American term. The word 'r******' has a completely different (rude) meaning in Australia.)*




  I guess I can only hope to be forgiven for being a dumb foreigner who didn’t consult the Australian slang dictionary and therefore doesn’t know any better. Thanks for the heads-up (I better check that one, as well?!) I'll do my best not to make a similar linguistic faux pax, should I ever visit Australia.

  On this continent, as you know, it is a very common colloquial expression meaning “to cheer on” or “give moral support to”, which you can use safely in the company of anyone.


----------



## hanne

bicontinental said:


> basslop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...or "Hvilket lag holder du med" for which I am not able to find the corresponding English phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> "Which team are you rooting for?"
Click to expand...

No, that's something different I think. Rooting, cheering, supporting are all more active words as far as I know. "Holde med" just means that you hope they'll win, not that you're necessarily shouting and cheering. I don't think there exists an accurate English translation for it.


----------



## bicontinental

hanne said:


> No, that's something different I think. Rooting, cheering, supporting are all more active words as far as I know. "Holde med" just means that you hope they'll win, not that you're necessarily shouting and cheering. I don't think there exists an accurate English translation for it.




  Hi Hanne,
  “To root for” in AmE has a broad range of uses many of which don’t imply a loud, vocal cheering and screaming, e.g. to offer moral support as I mentioned above, to be in favor of, sympathize with, to side with. It is frequently used in the context of sports competitions; if someone tells you “I am rooting for The XXX”, or asks you “which team are you rooting for?” it doesn’t necessarily mean that cheering and screaming will be involved, (it could, if the person is going to the Super Bowl). Very likely, however, it is just a way of saying “I favor that team, ---I hope that team is going to win” or “jeg holder med XXX”. As such I find it to be an appropriate translation, semantically at least, (for a non-Australian)


----------

